# I'm trying to figure it out



## mirind4

Hoi!

Ik wil de volgende Engels zin naar het Nederlands vertalen: *I try to figure it out...*
Ik heb al geprobeerd. Welke zin is correct?

- Ik probeer uit te vinden...
- Ik probeer uit te zoeken...
- Ik probeer achter te halen...
- Ik probeer achter te komen...

(I heb een fout in de titel gemaakt. Het zou zijn: "Hoe zegt men ... in het Nederlands?")

Alvast bedankt!
mirind4


----------



## kopjeyolo

Dat ligt eraan in welke zin je het gebruikt,

Je kan zeggen "Ik probeer er achter te komen (hoe of wat)..."


----------



## mirind4

@kopjeyolo 
Dank je wel!


----------



## ThomasK

Hieronder nog enkele reacties!



mirind4 said:


> Hoi!
> - Ik probeer uit te vinden... (Hoor ik vaak bij Nederlanders..)
> - Ik probeer uit te zoeken... (Overal gangbaar, vind ik)
> - Ik probeer achter te halen... (id.)
> - Ik probeer achter te komen... (id.)
> 
> (I heb een fout in de titel gemaakt. Het zou moeten zijn: "Hoe zegt men ... in het Nederlands?")
> 
> Alvast bedankt!
> mirind4


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK
Hartelijk bedankt voor jouw opmerkingen!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

> _Ik probeer uit te vinden...
> Ik probeer uit te zoeken... _
> 
> _Ik probeer achter te halen...
> Ik probeer achter te komen... _



Ik probeer iets te achterhalen, bijvoorbeeld _Ik probeer de waarheid te achterhalen._
Ik probeer te achterhalen + bijzin, bijvoorbeeld _Ik probeer te achterhalen hoe het probleem is ontstaan._
Ik probeer achter iets te komen, bijvoorbeeld Ik probeer achter de oorzaak te komen.
Ik probeer *er*achter te komen + bijzin, bijvoorbeeld _Ik probeer erachter te komen hoeveel het project heeft opgeleverd._


----------



## ThomasK

Mijn excuses: hierboven keek ik vooral naar de werkwoorden en vergat ik de onscheidbare verba te corrrigeren. Heel nuttige toevoegingen!


----------



## peter887

Kleine toevoeging:

EN: I'm trying to figure *it *out.
NL: Ik probeer *het *uit te zoeken.

EN: I'm trying to figure out [something].
NL: Ik probeer [iets] uit te zoeken.

EN: I'm trying to figure out [how / why / etc].
NL: Ik probeer uit te zoeken [hoe / waarom / etc].


----------



## mirind4

Heel veel dank voor de reacties!


----------

